# whats an SR18Di? :P



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

hi guys this is my 1st post..

anyway, i just bought a 1990 primera with 120,000km on the clock for only NZ$3000, it has a nissan SR18DI motor in it and i was wondering if it's good.

also the car had 'NVR' stenciled on the back... have no idea what it is...

anyway the car drives great and looks good too 

nissans rule


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

SR18DI: 1.8 liters, DOHC, throttle body fuel injection, 110 hp.

its an sr engine so im assuming its good just because of that.. but it has a kinda low hp rating.............?.........


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

hmm... anything cheap and easy to improve it?


----------



## CowboyDren (May 8, 2002)

It's an SR; I'd be pretty suprised if conventional SR20DE power adders didn't work. High-flow intake filter and advanced timing, for starters. Then see if a header (like a $200 Pacesetter, even) would fit. Then see if you can find a manual with cam specs. Then see if you can put it on a dyno to see where the fuel curve is (lean, rich, bumpy, whatever). I think a TBI engine would be fun to play with.


----------



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

The SR18DE is the strong machine 138HP has higher compression than the SR20DE


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

can you get pictures up of it?


----------



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

Check this link for a pic of the SR18DE engine. http://www.interq.or.jp/tokyo/simosato/link4.htm
I hope it works.


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

I think that the di stands dfor direct ignition, read about it in freshalloy.


----------

